# Virtueller Server <> Root Server



## KSG9|sebastian (16. Feb 2005)

Hi Leute,


welche Vor/Nachteile haben die 2 oben genannten Servertypen?
Virtuelle Server sind wesentlich günstiger und haben laut Beschreibung auch keine Einschränkung. Man hat root-Zugriff u.s.w.. Warum gibt es so einen extremen Preislichen Unterschied ?

Gruß seb


----------



## Spyker (16. Feb 2005)

bei einem root Server hast du einen ganze physikalischen Rechner für dich... bei einem V-Server laufen auf einem Rechner mehrere Server.... also kann wenn ein anderer scheiße baut... dein Server mit abgammeln.

Aus einem root-Server must dafür schon du die scheiße bauen *g*

Vorteil V-Server: Manche V-Server werden vom Provider gepflget, aktuelle Software etc..... wird beim root im normalfall nicht gemacht

MfG Tim :wink:


----------



## bronks (16. Feb 2005)

Ein RootServer ist eine extra für Dich eingerichtete Maschine, auf der nur Du da Sagen hast.

Auf einer Maschine können nebenbei mehrere virtuelle bzw. simuliete Server laufen, welche sich gemeinsam die Hardware teilen. Das kann natürlich zu Engpässen in der Rechenleistung führen.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (16. Feb 2005)

Ok, danke..das hat mir weitergeholfen.
Die VServer sind echt günstig...10 € mit 10GB Traffic inc., 100MBit, 1 IP..da lohnt sich n root server schon was nicht mehr


----------

